# oil pump installation



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just bought a ported oil pump does anyone know if i have to lift the motor to put it in or just drop the oil pan


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

On an LS motor, just pull the water pump and timing cover.

Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It depends if you can get the pickup off without dropping the bolt into the oil pan, not alot of space. It can be done just be careful not to drop the pick up bolt into the oil pan.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is a picture I took during my cam change. Should be able to take the pump off while leaving the pickup attached to give you more room to remove the bolt. Keep a magnet handy too.


----------

